# Nick Stellino's recipe archive



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've always enjoyed Nick Stellino's TV shows though there's a sort of hokey gamesmanship to his "magic fingers" and such. Anyway, i discovered his site today with a fairly comprehensive recipe archive.

Certainly worth adding to your bookmarks.

Or hitting with a site copier (I'm fond of HTTrack).

http://www.nickstellino.com/recipes.asp


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

I happen to like the guy a lot as well. I have several of his cookbooks and like his recipes. His saute mushroom w/ Marsala is always a hit.


----------



## harvest (Jul 2, 2008)

Some of Nick Stellino's recipes have graced my table for years now and always bringing smiles to those who sit with me.   There is one recipe for scallops that couldn't be easier to make and  just is so darn good!    Of course, I tweak it just a tad because that is what good cooks do


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

I've also watched Nick's show and tried some of his recipes until now, just really easy and so tasteful.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Funny you should mention Nick Stellino -- just before Christmas my wife saw him shopping for neckties.  That man has good taste in both clothes and food.

I took a class from him once and he's just the nicest guy I've ever met.  He taught me a few "tricks" that made singificant changes in how I've approached a couple of rather traditional recipes.  For instance, thick slicing garlic, and his insistance on finishing a pasta dish with a drizzle of Extra Virgin Olive oil.  One of his canneloni recipes is my "go to" when we have guests and I don't have a lot of time to be cooking.


----------

